

The Psychologist’s View of UX Design - g0atbutt
http://codesketch.com/2010/06/the-psychologist%E2%80%99s-view-of-ux-design/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
From the guidelines at <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html> :

    
    
        Please submit the original source.
        If a blog post reports on something
        they found on another site, submit
        the latter.
    

<http://uxmag.com/design/the-psychologists-view-of-ux-design>

~~~
g0atbutt
My apologies. I'll be sure to do that in the future.

Thanks for the reminder! All the best.

